
Quantum entanglement between a single photon and a trillion rubidium atoms - feelix
https://phys.org/news/2017-03-quantum-entanglement-photon-trillion-rubidium.html
======
posterboy
> In their [Einstein, Podolsky, Rosen] thought experiment, two products of
> decay were projected in exactly opposite directions—or more scientifically
> speaking, their momenta were anti-correlated.

> In Einstein's thought experiment, it is possible to measure the momentum of
> one particle and immediately know the momentum of the other without
> measurement, as it is exactly opposite. Then, by measuring the position of
> the second particle, the Heisenberg uncertainty principle is seemingly
> violated, an apparent paradox that seriously baffled the three physicists.

Isn't it rather obvious that symmetry between the two particles would be
disturbed with increasing probabillity as time goes on, if not randomly then
at least by either measurement, especially when the two decay products are
still close together? Anyway, the uncertainty for the simultaneity of both
measurements would fall under Heisenberg's principle, I guess.

~~~
aisofteng
It's a thought experiment, so no.

Generally, when something is cited as being a hard problem in a scientific
field in which you are not an expert, you can be pretty certain that the first
"pretty obvious" thought that comes into your head isn't a shining light into
a sea of intellectual darkness but is instead drive-by layman speculation that
is almost definitely entirely wrong.

~~~
Gravityloss
Maybe it's one way to ask for clarification on the problem?

~~~
cryptarch
I do that, I try to find loopholes and edge cases to better define my mental
model and then test them against the knowledge of people who know better than
me.

I figure GGP is trying to do the same, and not sending in a paper to Nature
_right now_.

------
ehayes
As a layman, this sort of sounds like the beginnings of a Heisenberg
Compensator (from Star Trek transporters), is that way off?

~~~
marcosdumay
It's fiction. Physics prohibits that kind of device.

